# Part-Time Deckhand Needed for Freeport



## Fraiche Catch (Feb 1, 2017)

Private 36 Luhrs open has a licensed captain that needs experienced deck hand for off shore charters. Well equipped for any type gulf fishing. Owner also likes to have a deckhand for non charter trips. If interested reply to JT or Glenn.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Who is JT or Glenn?


----------



## Crawfish Danny (Apr 20, 2012)

*Deck hand or captain*

Can you post contact info for the two guys listed in order to get in contact with. Thanks


----------



## Fraiche Catch (Feb 1, 2017)

Glenn owner 713-560-9541, JT captain 713-460-8181


----------

